# Eclipse Subversion Plugin Subversive <=> Subclipse



## xhi2018 (18. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

aktuell habe ich *Subclipse* 1.2.4 in Eclipse 3.3 und Eclipse 3.4 im Einsatz. Leider kann ich aktuell wegen anderen Widerlichkeiten nicht auf die aktuelle Version von *Subclipse* 1.4.xx umstellen. 
Richtig zufrieden bin ich mit diesem Plugin nicht. Oft erkennt *Subclipse* lokal durchgeführte Änderungen nicht, mit der Folge dass ich dann die Änderungen nicht einchecken kann. Die Synchronise Ansicht lokal <=> SVN-Server ist oft fehlerhaft/nicht aktuell. 

Mein Eindruck ist, dass *Subversive* zu einem/dem "Standard"-Subversion Plugin unter Eclipse heranreift und ich mich frage ob ich eventl. auf dieses Plugin umstellen soll.

Deshalb die Frage:
Hat jemand Erfahrungen zu den Subversion Plugins *Subversive* und zu *Subclipse* - ganz interessant sind für mich Erfahrungen die bei einer Umstellung von *Subclipse* nach *Subversive* gemacht wurden.

Auch Erfahrungen zu der neuen 1.4.xx Version von *Subclipse* gegenüber der alten Version 1.2.xx sind für mich sehr interessant, denn die oben erwähnten Widerlichkeiten sind nur aktuell so. Sprich in einem halben Jahr könnte ich eventl. auf die *Subclipse* Version 1.4.xx aktualisieren oder aber auf das andere Subversion Plugin *Subversive* umstellen.

herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten!


----------



## maki (18. Dez 2008)

>> Mein Eindruck ist, dass Subversive zu einem/dem "Standard"-Subversion Plugin unter Eclipse heranreift 

Dein Eindruck ist richtig.

>> und ich mich frage ob ich eventl. auf dieses Plugin umstellen soll. 

Unbedingt.

Bin vor ca. 10 Monaten umgestiegen von Subclipse auf Subversive, subclipse ist imho Schrott.

Kannst ja mal ein bisschen suchen, wurde schon öfters besprochen.


----------



## xhi2018 (19. Dez 2008)

Hallo,





			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> xhi2018 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in der Tat: In November 2007 Subversive was migrated under Eclipse umbrella ...


			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> xhi2018 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie war die Umstellung bei Dir?
Ein Projekt, dass mit *Subclipse* im Workspace ausgecheckt ist, kann vermutlich nicht mit dem *Subversive* Plugin weiterbearbeitet werden? Das bedeutet ich muß das Projekt im Workspace löschen und neu aus SVN auschecken, oder?





			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> subclipse ist imho Schrott.
> Kannst ja mal ein bisschen suchen, wurde schon öfters besprochen.


Es finden sich immer wieder Beiträge mit unterschiedlichem Inhalt. 
Teilweise wird *Subclipse* in den Himmel gelobt - kann ja sein, dass sich die neue Version 1.4.xx besser ist - und teilweise (wie von Dir) als Schrott bezeichnet. So weit würde ich jetzt nicht gehen. *Subclipse* hat leider einige Fehler, die zu sehr nervigen Situationen führen.

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Beiträge die auf *Subversive* schwören oder auch bei diesem Plugin von Fehlern berichten.
Teilweise sind die Einträge auch schon recht alt (vor 2007) und die Erfahrungen beziehen sich somit auf alte Versionen.

Eine Umstellung des Plugins sollte bei mir etwas genauer überlegt sein, denn von der Umstellung bin nicht nur ich alleine sondern noch eine beachtliche Anzahl weiterer Kollegen betroffen.

Zwei SVN Plugins in einer Eclipse Installation wird wohl nicht möglich sein und sollte *Subversive* als Standard zusammen mit Eclipse bereitgestellt werden (wie aktuell CVS) dann werde ich wohl umstellen müssen. Denn  *Subversive* aus dem Eclipse Paket rauszulösen und *Subclipse* zu integrieren möchte ich mir nicht unbedingt antun.

Gruß & vielen Dank für die Antwort!


----------



## maki (19. Dez 2008)

> Ein Projekt, dass mit Subclipse im Workspace ausgecheckt ist, kann vermutlich nicht mit dem Subversive Plugin weiterbearbeitet werden? Das bedeutet ich muß das Projekt im Workspace löschen und neu aus SVN auschecken, oder?


Ja.

Da ich Maven2 verwende, dauerte das alles ca. 15 Minuten für ein EJB2.1 Projekt (+Hibernate) mit WebFrontend(JSF), inklusive der Installation des Subversive Plugins.

Kenne keinen einzigen Vorteil von Subclipse gegenüber Subversive.

Allerdings ist ime Subversive noch nicht Standardmässig in Eclipse vorhanden.

K.A: was passiert wenn beide gleichzeitig installiert sind.


----------



## xhi2018 (19. Dez 2008)

Hallo,





			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Ein Projekt, dass mit Subclipse im Workspace ausgecheckt ist, kann vermutlich nicht mit dem Subversive Plugin weiterbearbeitet werden? Das bedeutet ich muß das Projekt im Workspace löschen und neu aus SVN auschecken, oder?
> 
> 
> Ja.


Danke für die Klarstellung! 


			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kenne keinen einzigen Vorteil von Subclipse gegenüber Subversive.


Eventl. der Revision Graph in *Subclipse*, den es so anscheinend in *Subversive* lt. Subversive Newsgroup - Subject "Revision graph"  (Stand 19.12.2008) noch nicht gibt.


			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings ist ime Subversive noch nicht Standardmässig in Eclipse vorhanden.


 Aktuell nicht, und so wie ich den Plan für die nächste Eclipse Version 3.5 Galileo verstehe wird es dort auch nicht der Fall sein - aber vielleicht später ... mit Eclipse 3.6 (nächster Mond vom Jupiter) ..?


			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> K.A: was passiert wenn beide gleichzeitig installiert sind.


Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass es dann nicht sichergestellt ist, welches der beiden Plugins *Subversive* oder *Subclipse *verwendet wird. 
Wie auch immer - beide Plugins zu installieren hört sich auf jeden Fall nicht nach einer guten Idee an. :lol: 

Gruß & Danke!


----------



## Wildcard (23. Dez 2008)

Subversive ist ein Projekt der Eclipse Foundation, Subclipse nicht.
Subversive wird den Inkubationsstatus verlassen, sobald einige lizenzrechtliche Dinge geklärt sind (die Konnektoren selbst sind derzeit noch third party) und danach verschwindet das unsägliche Subclipse hoffentlich im Erdboden.


----------

